# screw Bolt



## Mariterfly

More Motorcycle Terms

*screw Bolt*-perno Del Tornillo 

Is That Right?

Any Contribution Is Helpful


----------



## xhalli

podría ser un tornillo con tuerca


----------



## jalibusa

Si el original es buen inglés, o bien es "screw" o es "bolt", no puede er las dos cosas. pero también puede estar diciendo: *"atornille el tornillo (bolt)";* el contexto te lo dirá.


----------



## Mariterfly

Bueno, no estoy tan segura si es buen inglés...la factura es elaborada en una empresa china...entonces no puede ser una palabra compuesta?


----------



## jalibusa

Por favor tomate unos minutos y agrega todo el contexto que puedas.
A qué le llamas "palabra compuesta"? algún ejemplo?


----------



## Mariterfly

Bueno, me refiero a  un término que se componga de más de una palabra, como cable acerado u otra palabra  así, pero en realidad todo el contexto que puedo dar acerca de esto es que es una lista de mercancías a importar, me enumeran la cantidad que llega de cada uno y el modelo de moto a que corresponden, pero sin mencionar características


----------



## Filis Cañí

Bolts don't have to be threaded neccesarily, and probably by screw bolt they mean threaded bolt: _perno de rosca_.


----------



## jalibusa

_Filis : "Bolts don't have to be threaded neccesarily"_
Bolts *DO* need a thread, if they don't have one they are something else. Mariterfly: si se trata de una lista de mercadería, puedes usar "tornillo" con confianza, es lo más genérico. La nomenclatura de los tornillos, pernos, bulones, etc. en inglés es complicada e imagino que aún más lo es para un chino. Hay "machine screws", "stove bolts", "bolts" etc. y todos son de una manera o otra "tornillos".


----------



## Filis Cañí

"Jalibusa, bolt the door."
"Sorry, I don´t have a screw-driver with me."


----------



## Mariterfly

Thanks all of you guys

Jalibusa, he hablado  con un técnico que conoce las partes de las motos en español y me dice que puedo ponerlo como Perno y se entenderá fácilmente, así que si, lo simplificaré...


Mariterfly


----------

